# whole sheet in feed out feed for under 100 bucks



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

what do ya think?

I can get a whole sheet of ply up there by myself, it is supported for the entire length before and after the cut and the rip fence is long enough to make contact with the work piece the entire length of cut, some aluminum c channel makes the in feed fence an 8 ft level make the out feed fence MDF for both table tops, 4" wide by 3/4" CDX strips as a frame for mdf tops and 2X4 legs with leg bolt feet for adjustment.


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

ok I cant get my picture to show it is a 1.62 mb jpg please somebody help


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

ok I cant get my picture to show it is a 1.62 mb jpg please somebody help


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

What you show will work. You really only need 5' distance from the blade; both in and out feed. I would increase the number of clamps holding down the channel and level. 3/4" plywood hitting the fence will move it out of alignment easily. Is that "gantry" looking structure part of the sawing setup?


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

the gantry deal is just to hold up the ceiling, there are some 2X12 out of the picture frame. I knocked out a load bearing wall so this would fit. after my first run I realized I didn't need the out feed level fence at all and just took it out. maybe it will be handy for other cuts but not needed for just ripping ply.


----------

